# What do you think...?



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

I have this beautifull cichlid... Supose is a kind of P. enlongatus but I'm not sure... :-?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm not sure either, but you're right, it is a beautiful fish. Looks pure. Just not sure.


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

pseudotropheus elongatus sp mbamba


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Don't believe that it is an enlongatus at all, it doesn't have enlongatus characteristics.


----------



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

etcbrown said:


> Don't believe that it is an enlongatus at all, it doesn't have enlongatus characteristics.


wath characteristics? :-?


----------



## mormodamballa (Feb 21, 2007)

care to expand upon your idea of it dosn't have any characteristics? dosn't help to disagree and not tell why......


----------



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

So? I'm not totally sure is a elongatus sp mbamba becuase the diference in the colors. Have a pretty similar patern but not the same colors.

:-?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Head seems rather small and he is rather chubby. But I see no clear sines of hybrid. Not sure what he is though. Prob a Pseudotropheus elongatus type. But then these have all been subdivided and I am not sure I have come to grips with it yet.

Metriaclima ( 10 )
sp. â€˜elongatus beeâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus chailosiâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus chewereâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus chdungaâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus goldbarâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus linganjalaâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus mdokaâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus ngkuyoâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus usisyaâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus yellow tailâ€™

Tropheops ( 8 )
sp. â€˜elongatus boadzuluâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus chisumuluâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus greenbackâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus mbakoâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus metangulaâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus namalenjeâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus reef eastâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus reefâ€™

Cynotilapia ( 3 )
sp. â€˜elongatus chitimbaâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus mbenji blueâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus taiwanâ€™

Pseudotropheus ( 17 )
ater
elongatus
sp. â€˜elongatus aggressiveâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus brownâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus kirondoâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus makondeâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus masimbweâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus mbenji brownâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus mozambique brownâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus mphangaâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus ndumbiâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus nkhata blueâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus nkhata brownâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus ornatusâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus ornatus tanzaniaâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus ruarweâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus slabâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus spotâ€™
sp. â€˜elongatus thumbiâ€™


----------



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks a lot! That is very usefull! I belive too that he is chuby and I'm triyn to no feed them moore than twice time a day, but they see me like this trough the glass... :drooling:


----------

